# drying onion tops



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i have seen threads on here that said during the deppresion they used the entire plant from their garden. With a few exceptions of course being tomato, pepper and potato plants.

If you have enough, say onion tops, and other parts of other plants, what would you do to preserve them for winter?

Is there going to be any flavor left in the onion tops and will they make into a powder to flavor soups?
I am also trying to dry carrot tops to see if they will be a good addition to soups. Minus the stems of course.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've put carrot tops in soup. Haven't tried drying them. 
Seems if you chop green onion tops and dried them, they would be good, but if you let them stay on the onion till they are brown, not so much good. I've used a lot of green onion tops when an onion sprouted in the pantry. I actually like the taste better than the bulb.
I'm going to try some of those sweet potato vines soon. Wonder how they would dry?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I cut them about an inch long and dehydrate them. I usually mix with all the other dried vegy's for a garden mix for soups, cassaroles, dumplings, etc. I can grow onions and chives yr around here but hate to waste them....James


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I dry carrot tops, onion tops and celery leaves and add to soups and broths. I have not tried powdering the onion tops, I chop them and keep some mixed in a soup mix and some separate in their own jar to add to cooking rice, adds a nice flavor and I always add them to broth and soup for color as well as flavor.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yesterday I canned pickled veggies from the garden. All the trimmings from Cabbage,onions,califlower,sweet peppers,hot peppers, swiss chard, celery, carrots, purple bush beans, some fresh herbs, got cooked down for broth. I will strain the broth and today add vegies to it and cann.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Yesterday I canned pickled veggies from the garden. All the trimmings from Cabbage,onions,califlower,sweet peppers,hot peppers, swiss chard, celery, carrots, purple bush beans, some fresh herbs, got cooked down for broth. I will strain the broth and today add vegies to it and cann.


How long does that take?
We use all that stuff for rabbit food. And they cann't eat it after it's cooked.
Some of the stuff you mentioned my dogs eat it.
We don't peel much of anything any more any way. If it can be washed and eaten we do.
And alot of it just gets canned in a mixed veggie for winter soup. Which makes it's own stock I guess.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have dried kale and broccoli leaves to add later to soups to add to the nutrition.
If you don't have a dehydrator, just put them on a cookie sheet in your car, leaving the windows closed except for about a half inch (to let any moisture out).


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> If you have enough, say onion tops, and other parts of other plants, what would you do to preserve them for winter?


You can dry onion greens just like chives. But if you wait until they turn brown and die, the bulbs are bigger which you can also just leave to dry for winter.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm going to try some of those sweet potato vines soon. Wonder how they would dry?


I didn't know sweet potato vines were edible?


----------

